# Safety goes to München



## Safety (5 Januar 2011)

*JOKAB SAFETY
A MEMBER OF THE ABB GROUP*


Unsere Safety-Tour geht weiter!

Wir sind in München von 15-18.02.2011!

Seminare:
*15. 02.2011 A-T Theorie*
Theorie der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 mit viel Praxisbezug.

*16.02.2011 B-P Praxis *
Komplette Verifizierung und Validierung einer Maschine nach DIN EN 13849-1 und -2, die Dokumentation ist von der Sicherheitsfunktionserstellung über Software bis hin zur Validierung enthalten (PDF Potfolio).

*17.02.2011 Seminar C Programmierung *
Programmierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen anhand der Beispielmaschine und kennen lernen der Sicherheits-SPS Pluto.

*18.02.2011 Seminar D Software Validierung*
Wie validiert man eigentlich eine Software SRASW nach 13849-1 und -2.

Also eine durchgängige Seminar-Reihe die eine praktische Vorgehensweise zeigt.

Es würde mich sehr freuen euch bei uns begrüßen zu können! Wenn vorab fragen sind, könnt Ihr euch direkt an mich wenden unter hans.deutschmann@de.abb.com.


Im Anhang findet Ihr den kompletten Seminar-Flyer mit allen Terminen und Themen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Hans Dieter Deutschmann



Telefon: 07424-95865-0
Fax : 07424 -95865-99
info@jokabsafety.de

www.jokabsafety.de


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Seminar C ist Voll. A-B-D noch ein paar Plätze frei.


----------

